
Secret Documents from Russia’s Election Trolls Leak - mlb_hn
https://www.thedailybeast.com/exclusive-secret-documents-from-russias-election-trolls-leak?ref=home
======
mlb_hn
TLDR: A bunch of purported IRA docs ended up on an online auction; Daily Beast
went and talked to some of the Americans listed and confirmed the documented
interactions with the Russians.

The docs indicated that the IRA was targeting Reddit and Tumblr, previously
undisclosed.

